# Cleaning rust off lure bodies.



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all,

So I'm going through and replacing some of the hooks on some lures that are rusted and I've noticed some of the rust on the bodies. I was just curious if anyone had an easy way to clean a bunch of them at once or a way to make sure I don't damage the paint. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Toothpaste


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Allegedly cigarette ash make a good non scratching abrasive to remove rust, but have never used it myself.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The finest river or lake sand that I can find. It usually works in a pinch. I save my older lures to use in areas that are infested with snags. If I lose one than so be it I am not out much. It gives me an excuse to buy a new one.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

As mentioned, toothpaste is one.
Other somewhat safe products for painted surfaces if used sparingly and gently are:
Baking soda paste, lemon juice and salt paste. 
You mentioned a "bunch"...soaking them overnight in white vinegar should let you just wipe them pretty clean after 24 hours. 
"Soft scrub" is a kitchen/bath cleaning product but not much better than the home made mixes.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If you believe that fish are super sensitive to aromas I would think the vinegar bath would put them off for good....


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

jimp said:


> As mentioned, toothpaste is one.
> Other somewhat safe products for painted surfaces if used sparingly and gently are:
> Baking soda paste, lemon juice and salt paste.
> You mentioned a "bunch"...soaking them overnight in white vinegar should let you just wipe them pretty clean after 24 hours.
> "Soft scrub" is a kitchen/bath cleaning product but not much better than the home made mixes.


I have used these with pretty good success but don't think that you did anything wrong if there is still some staining. On painted lures like rapalas very fine rust can soak into the paint and short of sanding the down past the stain it will be there forever.
I use toothpaste often on nickle or gold plated spinners spoons.
Good luck,
FF


----------

